# do you pay on your own tuition fees?



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

I mean, do you do part- time job to pay your tuition fees or from your parents? Coz my parents pay my tuition fees. :sigh


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

scholarships pay half...and my parents pay the other half :clap


----------



## Michael Scofield (Feb 29, 2008)

I pay my parents back in installments, but seeing as I don't have a job now, all I do is keep track of how much I owe.


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

Scholarships pay for $5000, I pay $300.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

I pay my own tuition.my parent can't help me .


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm on academic scholarship which pays most of it, and loans take care of the rest. Tuition is $30,000 a year, and I generally take out loans for about $10,000 a year.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

So far scholarships have paid all my tuition and my parents give a fixed amount to me a year for room and board. Next year though, my scholarships probably won't cover all my tuition so I'll have to pay the rest and in two years my parents are cutting me off completely and I lose the one scholarship I have so I'm going to have to pay full tuition and pay for everything else for my last 2 years of school, I guess I'll be taking out loans and racking up a nice debt.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Everyone seems to be on scholarship here. That's great; I only had few hundred worth of scholarship/ quarter in undergrad + some grants. Rest my parents paid. 

Now in grad school, I ,obviously, get no contributions from parents. They still help out with some living expenses though  
This year I have about 15-20,000 unsubsidized loans and about 15,000 subsidized loans + scholarships.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Scholarships/grants/etc pay for most of it. A little bit of student loans in there, and then the rest out of my own pocket. My parents don't pay for any of it, and pretty much think parents paying for a children's education is absurd. Ugh, filial piety...


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I paid for all of it myself


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I paid my own.


----------



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

i guess i got to find a job... sigh...
and apply for a scholarship...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I pay for it myself. Work full time and take classes when I can afford them.


----------



## Ignivomous (Mar 31, 2008)

$30,000 for tuition alone? Am I to assume this does not include living expenses? Outrageous. I work and could afford to pay for tuition if need be, but I'd likely reassess the situation and decide not to go if I weren't eligible for financial aid. Even though the cost of attendance at my university is fairly cheap, anything other than free is exorbitant in my book considering the two main advantages college has over self-study, those being having professors to answer questions and the ability to secure a good job afterwards, are virtually denied me by SA. I mean, I'd still only have my textbooks and the internet for learning the material, and I'd still have no friends, so the only real difference would be the money from my current job going into savings rather than into the school's pocket for providing little more than what I was able to read at home.


----------



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

i try pay my parents what i owe them, i gotta find a job, i got to pay them when i have a job. and take scholarships too.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Ignivomous said:


> *$30,000 for tuition alone*? Am I to assume this does not include living expenses? Outrageous. I work and could afford to pay for tuition if need be, but I'd likely reassess the situation and decide not to go if I weren't eligible for financial aid. Even though the cost of attendance at my university is fairly cheap, anything other than free is exorbitant in my book considering the two main advantages college has over self-study, those being having professors to answer questions and the ability to secure a good job afterwards, are virtually denied me by SA. I mean, I'd still only have my textbooks and the internet for learning the material, and I'd still have no friends, so the only real difference would be the money from my current job going into savings rather than into the school's pocket for providing little more than what I was able to read at home.


are you referring to me? apparently not.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Ignivomous said:


> $30,000 for tuition alone?


For tuition and course fees, but that doesn't include meal/living expenses. Tuition is closer to $27,000 for me since I live at home, but people who live on campus can expect to shell out more than $30,000.


----------



## Ignivomous (Mar 31, 2008)

AdrianG said:


> are you referring to me? apparently not.


Sorry, I was actually referring to the figure quoted by Drella, but it looks like you're paying even more for graduate school?



Drella said:


> For tuition and course fees, but that doesn't include meal/living expenses. Tuition is closer to $27,000 for me since I live at home, but people who live on campus can expect to shell out more than $30,000.


You must be attending a pretty prestigious school! Or I might just be misinformed about the cost of college these days. A cursory search on Google turns up similar yearly tuition for ivy league schools like Harvard and Yale. Are many universities in this country really reaming students for $30K a year? It just seems unfathomable to me. I suppose it could just be a huge gap between public and private, as the university I attend and many in the same class nearby cost only 1/10 of that.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

My tuition was 39K a year


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

I go to a small private Methodist college...it's around $30k also


----------



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

i guess you go to pretty much high standtard colleges, our school here is just as affordable as it gets.
but i try to find a scholarship though.


----------



## Michael Scofield (Feb 29, 2008)

I go to a state university and it's about $700 per class.


----------



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

maybe the cost of our college fees depend on our courses?


----------



## Ignivomous (Mar 31, 2008)

Indeed, I wasn't aware that $30k was so common. That's just short of robbery in my book. The material is out there; I'm not sure what it is these institutions are offering to justify such high costs other than the _possibility_ of a job that enables one to spend another several years paying back the massive debt incurred for attending. And that's with the assumption that one can function socially in the world. Too much of a gamble for someone like myself with rather severe SA, even if I did have the means.


----------



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

yeash,it's like a gamble going to college,paying high cost of tuition fees, and then your SA will going to messed it all up.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

My parents paid them. It's around $2000 a semester for me.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

I've paid for some of it using my savings. My family pays most of it though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no, free money for college for my education but yet struggling with depression and sa, lack of motivation, etc/ theirs always jealous or critical people.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

if it weren't for loans, scholarships, and me working, I wouldn't even be going to college....I am a senior now and only have about a year and a half of undergraduate schooling left, and for the first time ever, I will have no scholarship money to help me out so it's all loans and work money from here out....


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Mix of scholarships, loans and parent support.

Cost will go down since I'm not living on campus next year. I think I'm about 18k in loans right now...


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

100% parental support. 

But they use my credit cards. So my credit is down the toilet.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

I wish my parents paid for it. I paid it all myself through student loans and some grants. I've been paying the loans back for a year now. 1 down, 14 to go!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I had to take student loans. My tuition is $5,500 for my course. I also took out money for living expenses last year. This helped with food, groceries, clothing, and books. Without it, it would have been difficult to get through. I really needed this money even though I live with my parents.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Public Canadian universities are relatively inexpensive (around $5700 for a full year) but I don't make a lot of money, so I pay for part and my parents pay for part. I feel guilty that I don't pay for the whole thing, but I do appreciate their help very much.


----------



## SADone (Aug 8, 2008)

financial aid,scholarships and loans


----------

